# unable to load CA Private Key

## fjiafu

Enter pass phrase for private\CAkey.pem:

unable to load CA Private Key

I type sign fujian and can pass.After that i replace cacert.pem appear unable to load CA Private Key error.How can i solve it.

 英文不好，将就着看。就是原来有个ca目录，我输入sign fujian命令后可以签出证书，后面我把cacert替换掉后就提示unable to load CA Private Key错误了。要输的密码都没错。

我要怎么解决。

----------

## fjiafu

i replace cacert.pem

appear 

CA certificate and CA private key do not match

1464:error:0B080074:x509 certificate routines:X509_check_private_key:key values

mismatch:crypto/x509/x509_cmp.c:389:

error ,how to slove it

----------

## MetalGod

I don't know what you are trying to do but that message is from openssl saying that your private key doesn't match the certificate.

Please tell us what you are trying to do.

----------

